

Graphemica - for lovers of characters and symbols - bleakgadfly
http://graphemica.com/

======
carbon8
Thanks for the HN love. This is actually one of my side projects. I'm a
character and type geek and use this as a place to experiment and play with
the data. Really glad to see other people find it interesting.

Let me know about anything that would make it more useful. I've kept it pretty
minimal so it's easy to change things.

There are lots of little features that aren't immediately obvious, like user
profiles: <http://graphemica.com/people/alphabetum> Also, cool stuff on the
cjk characters, including definitions: <http://graphemica.com/戰>

~~~
shabble
I would love to see something like detexify:
<http://detexify.kirelabs.org/classify.html> but that worked for unicode chars
as well.

I think the guy who made it has some posts about how it works on his blog at
<http://detexify.posterous.com/> as well.

~~~
evincarofautumn
Try Shapecatcher (<http://shapecatcher.com/>). Could be improved, but hey, it
works.

------
sdfjkl
Nice. OS X has this built-in though. Other things I've noticed:

\- The "no results found" bar overlaps the search box.

\- Can't search by HTML entity

\- Seems to be missing a few of the more exotic ones, e.g.:

💩 PILE OF POO Unicode: U+1F4A9 (U+D83D U+DCA9), UTF-8: F0 9F 92 A9

~~~
carbon8
Feedback noted. The reason some characters are missing is because I haven't
had time to update it to include the new Unicode 6 characters. I'll do it
ASAP.

------
shaunxcode
This is rad: <http://graphemica.com/search?q=apl>

------
wiradikusuma
This is a bit off topic, but I copy-pasted some of the weird characters from
the site to name.com, and I found that probably _all_ .com combinations are
taken.

I put cloud icon dot com, it's taken. I put 10 consecutive cloud icons dot
com, also taken. I put many random characters dot com, also taken. What does
it mean?

~~~
riffraff
a bug in the code checking for them?

------
praxeologist
Nice site. I would use this more for Windows ALT key codes—I have a few like
the em dash or ALT+0151 memorized—but maybe this isn't something you want to
add.

------
th0ma5
could add some semantic markup or rdfa or something, could be cool

